

The Demise of Chrysler - sown
http://www.newsweek.com/id/166659/page/2

======
sown
And I meant to post this: <http://www.newsweek.com/id/166659>

------
sown
Sometimes I wonder if this will ever happen to silicon valley. The tone of the
article is very ... final.

